# EV Statistics



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

As it was reported in the first few week of the new electric vehicle discount program in Germany, the scheme is spurring sales for BMW's electric vehicle offering, mainly the BMW i3. We now have the statistics for the first full month of the program. more…

Filed under: Uncategorized       
















Continue reading...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting statistics on EU EV sales (BEV and plug-in hybrids). New 33 kWh version boosting i3 sales and Renault Zoe/Nissan Leaf still amongst top sellers YTD yet Model S/X combined puts T≡SLA in top 5 YTD...!
Can't wait to see this chart post Model ≡ arrival... 

https://cleantechnica.com/2016/11/27/bmw-new-top-dog-european-electric-car-sales/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Clear signs we've past the turning point for diesel cars and it's all benefit to EVs!
> https://www.ft.com/content/b7d0c024-be1e-11e6-8b45-b8b81dd5d080


More on this, with recent statistics pertaining to Germany, courtesy of Evannex:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808064138920464386


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Early December comparative table for EVs sold in the US. Interesting to see how very _competitive_ T≡SLA vehicles are when one looks at $ price per kWh... with only a few exceptions...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808416358815924227


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's a step... go UK, increase the pace... I know, waiting for Model ≡... ! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808673024845221888


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Germany needs Model ≡... OK, maybe Daimler' EQ and Volkswagen ID will help too..! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809835627386642432


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Impressive milestone...! Kudo to Nissan and a special wink to our well known Pittsburgh Leaf driver... with G35 wheels...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810164080761864197


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've contributed 72,000 of those miles.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I've contributed 72,000 of those miles.


Precisely why I wanted to single you out, @garsh ! Have a great day!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

China saw more new EVs registered in November than GM plans to produce Bolts next year... 
https://cleantechnica.com/2016/12/22/china-electric-cars-sales-record-43441-november/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

France EV sales before the new Renault Zoe... and Model ≡... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813852025586937856


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Strong US sales in 2016... and guess who is #1?  (courtesy of Evannex)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815186505060745216


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And now, for the world...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815241151158616064


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And finally, as Western Europe just entered the new year 2017 :fsparkler::fireworks::fsparkler:, here news on latest EV sales projections for last year (2016)!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815301686474526720Have a great 2017, y'all! :rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Final 2016 EV Sales statistics for US:
o +37% vs. 2015, but +53% for 2H only!
o T≡SLA Model S & X: 24% market position for full year... but 39% in Dec. only (9.7k cars)! Wow! Imagine 2017, let alone 2018 with Model ≡ @ cruise speed! 
o Top 3 by model: 1. MS; 2. Volt; 3. MX, representing close to half of total registrations! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817077518037614592


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Significant YoY growth in 2016 UK sales of EVs, though mostly in PHEV... 
Waiting for Model ≡? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820329647984480256


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

2 out of 3 (truly!) ain't bad: T≡SLA takes #1 and #3 spot in 2016 US EV sales Top 3! Well done!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821771763931611137


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Customer demand is best proof of success! And expect Model ≡ to be at the top of its class soon (as of 2018 already?)... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823881597699158017


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Recent sales numbers out of my future country ... 'Allons enfants de la patrie... le jour de gloire est arrivé..' :france:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827260364001726465


----------



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Great to see sales continuing to climb for EV's worldwide. They really can only go up.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And now the final 2016 EU sales, with strong showing by the Renault Zoe, mostly before the 40kWh battery upgrades, yet sizeable results by Model S! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827607595657621504


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Some key learnings from the 2016 global EV sales table, beyond what the title already states re Model S & the Leaf being at #1 & #2:

- 773k EVs were sold worldwide, 43% over 2015
- MS sales showed relativelymodest YoY growth of 2%... but,
- Model X sold half as many as MS in its 1st full year of commercialization & achieved #7 position with >25k cars, almost as many as #6, BMW's i3, and more than Renault's Zoe (!), despite its much higher price than pretty much all other cars on the list!
- the Volt still makes #4 with close to 29k cars, with 67% YoY growth, after all these years (@Dan Detweiler, among others, will be pleased... )
- most of the cars in the top 10 & top 30 (60%) are BEVs rather than plug-in hybrids (by the way, where is the Prius??), mainly because of the large number of low to medium level Chinese cars, sold exclusively in their country of origin, which saw its EV registrations grow 85% vs. 2015, to nearly as many cars as were sold in the US and Europe _combined_...

In the end, Zachary highlights the formidable impact T≡SLA (in all fairness, IMHO, considering China, I'd also recognise BYD... has had in the development of EV sales WW...

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/02/0...-as-worlds-best-selling-electric-car-in-2016/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is not strictly speaking EV statistics yet close enough (what would EVs be without batteries? ) that I feel it belongs here...
Note Panasonic's leading position yet also BYD's notable 2nd position, indicative of their longstanding commitment to EVs and strong demand in their local market (China).
http://insideevs.com/ev-battery-makers-2016-panasonic-and-byd-combine-to-hold-majority-of-market/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great complementary data on 2016 EV sales!
Shows the tremendous impact of a robust fiscal incentive environment on sales growth: Norway... & France (!) together representing 50% of total registrations for the region! 
Norway remains clear #1 in per capita result, in addition to EV penetration as the article indicates, though having lost #1 position in absolute terms... France on the other hand, saw 20% YoY growth, to more than twice the sales of Germany, though with only ~80% of the German population... :france:
Other tidbits: U.K. @ ~11k a close #4, Bel/Lux having more sales than Italy confused, and the Netherlands with twice as many EV sold as BeLux, despite only 20% more population - more green-minded I guess... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829072417691750402


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Evannex... to a famous tune (1965?!?):
'I wish.we all.could drive...California pearls... ' 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831993542927069185


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And how many T≡SLAs?? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831971449434943493


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> and the Netherlands with twice as many EV sold as BeLux, despite only 20% more population - more green-minded I guess...


No, sadly The Netherlands is not green minded, just had PHEV and BEV favouring tax legislation for a number of years. This was reduced a lot in 2016 when it started to have a significant effect on received taxes. That legislation was put in place to reduce fine particles output for the country as a whole, to comply to EU standards on air quality. For fear of EU levies put in place.
I fear it's just the opposite, NL is lagging behind a lot in the transfer to renewable energy. Almost the worst in the EU, with Malta and Cyprus! Our current government made a lot of noise about doing nothing.
Luckily this last year their policies have turned around a bit, after the Paris agreement and a public rise up against earthquakes as a result of fossil gas extraction in the north of our country. (Not petrol, what the US call gas, but the natural gaseous stuff.)
The big question is what will happen after the general elections on March 15. Will we get a populistic right wing government, or a future oriented centrist one with a positive attitude towards renewables and environment?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> No, sadly The Netherlands is not green minded, just had PHEV favouring tax legislation for a number of years. This was reduced a lot in 2016 when it started to have a significant effect on received taxes. (...)
> Luckily this last year their policies have turned around a bit, after the Paris agreement (...)
> The big question is what will happen after the general elections on March 15. Will we get a populistic right wing government, or a future oriented centrist one with a positive attitude towards renewables and environment?


Thanks, @MichelT3 , for setting the record straight on situation in your country... and let's hope indeed - with the minimum amount of political undertone - that the result of the March election will maintain/reinforce the most enabling climate () favoring the rEVolution!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Luckily - since we don't have a two party system - politics isn't so polarised and still a discussable subject in my country.
I'm truely convinced that a rEVolution is inevitable. It can be advanced or prolonged, due to politics, but it will happen.
Thanks to Tesla and Elon Musk the transition has been speeded up a lot.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> No, sadly The Netherlands is not green minded, just had PHEV and BEV favouring tax legislation for a number of years. This was reduced a lot in 2016 when it started to have a significant effect on received taxes. That legislation was put in place to reduce fine particles output for the country as a whole, to comply to EU standards on air quality. For fear of EU levies put in place.
> I fear it's just the opposite, NL is lagging behind a lot in the transfer to renewable energy. Almost the worst in the EU, with Malta and Cyprus! Our current government made a lot of noise about doing nothing.
> Luckily this last year their policies have turned around a bit, after the Paris agreement and a public rise up against earthquakes as a result of fossil gas extraction in the north of our country. (Not petrol, what the US call gas, but the natural gaseous stuff.)
> The big question is what will happen after the general elections on March 15. Will we get a populistic right wing government, or a future oriented centrist one with a positive attitude towards renewables and environment?


"The English and the Americans, two peoples separated by a common language."

What we in the US call gas is short for gasoline, a mixture of petroleum distillates that is mostly octane.

What the English call petrol is short for petroleum. But, motor oil, grease, gasoline, diesel fuel, heating oil and natural gas are all petroleum products. It's like saying that all wine is claret. Go figure.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gute Nachrichten aus Deutschland (Good news from Germany! :germany:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832953022212927489


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

T≡SLA revenues fin China tripled in 2016, reaching $1B & representing 15% of cumulative global sales!
谢谢 (xièxiè, or 'thank you'), China! :china:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...china-stumbles-as-sales-triple-pass-1-billion


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Wouldn't it be just great if 1Q deliveries by 
turn out to be on the high end of that range, i.e. close to or even higher than 25k? :rainbow:
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017...inc-deliver-in-q1.aspx?source=iedfolrf0000001


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

While the data only goes thru last November, this includes some interesting additional detailed information about US EV sales...
Courtesy of Evannex:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844223195230146564


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Sparks... in the land of ICE! :germany:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844217127804583936


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Similar EV sales boost in February in China as in Deutschland! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844641769841143809


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Still a formidable result by Model S against traditional German luxury carmakers! 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilwi...et-crown-to-mercedes-bmw-but-not-by-much/amp/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

18th consecutive month of gains in total sales of plug-in EVs in the US!! Great!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848906215136559107


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's exciting to see these records being beaten in so many countries... Viva la rEVolucion!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850800515986444291


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> It's exciting to see these records being beaten in so many countries...(...)


And now in France, the rEVolution is also stepping up! :france::france::france:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851828018330959872


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great March sales in China too! Wow, the size of that market! This us more sales in one month than what GM plans to sell Bolts worldwide in one year... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854424612423303173


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Love to see this EV sales growth everywhere - taken together, Model S and X would have #1 spot, with more sales than the Zoe which costs 3 to 4 times less! :/)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858403176361455616


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The Renault Zoe continues to be one of the most successful small, affordable EV, with its 1Q17 boosted by the larger battery, though of course primarily in its home market in France...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858773093694799873


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A bit of a dip (not for carrots) in US April sales l... for all top 5 and in total.
To be fair to GM ( @garsh ), the Volt is holding on nicely... the Bolt...? Not so much... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859414909058207744


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

How's that for appeal?! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859497791965589504


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is not to be underestimated! And to out things into perspective, consider that the total size of the Chinese car markets today is 24M cars... A market position of, say 5%, would mean 1.2 million T≡SLA!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859530578630250496


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Consider my last post above, which concerned China only... now today, the global market for cars is ~80M cars.
Now, even with _no growth_ of the total pie, obviously an excessively conservative hypothesis, a 15% EV penetration by 2025 (again, could be higher...) would translate into 12M cars. Say T≡SLA has been able to capitalize on its current lead and has at least 20% market position, that's almost 2.5M cars... Not quite the top of the food chain yet, but clearly a formidable play, and 25 times 2016 sales in less than 10 years?!

Where will T≡SLA in 2035, barely twenty years after its real start? It's anybody's guess... yet I do believe it could be in the top 5, if not top 3... :rainbow:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860209860335501312


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And again, another strong month in the US, with the Volt holding the #1 spot in YTD, with Model S right behind... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861928877664370692


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Haven't posted statistics for a while, was waiting for meaningful stuff...
Here's some nice ones on EU's 1Q EV sales:
_Key Tidbits_:

30% growth year on year vs. 1Q16
T≡SLA placing two models in top 5 of BEVs, totalling ~20% market position despite lowest selling price around €80k!
Model S sold in higher quantity than all but 1 of the Top 5 PHEV... interestingly enough, the top spot here goes to the Mitsubishi Outlander ?!
Imagine when Model ≡ comes along... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869176797857972229


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More on April YTD EV sales in Europe:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870731939761750021


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

30% up in April!! Wonderful!!

Making our planet great again!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870988599503835138


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Moderate growth in China during April: +7%...
Oh, I know, they are waiting for Model ≡...! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871079171375673344


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great May result in the US of A!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873208635215818752


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Norway? _*The better way*_: on the up and up! 
EV sales keep growing nicely!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873631216293081088


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Renault-Nissan continues to be one of the few traditional ICE carmakers with some level of commitment to BEVs...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876062230357344261


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh, I like this!! Makes me think of the German saying: 'Wenn schon, then schon!', which I would loosely translate as 'If you go, you _really_ go!' (italics for emphasis... ), right, @AlexanderFromGermany ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877617421451878404


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fantastic projections !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878360629513420801


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I know this might stress some about the 200k, yet still view it as a remarkable milestone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878658673328959489


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I know this might stress some about the 200k, yet still view it as a remarkable milestone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878658673328959489


According to Insidevs, Tesla will have sold 127K roadster/MS/X by the end of June 2017. YIKES! That means less than 73K TM3 (because MS/X will continue to sell) before we hit the threshold! I expect that around 10K TM3 will be taken first by employees, friends, family, press, and MS/X owners, so the number is shrinking considerably for those reservationists lower on the cue who want the full tax credit.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ModFather said:


> That means less than 73K TM3 (because MS/X will continue to sell) before we hit the threshold!


But remember, the full credit should still apply for a little under 6 months after we hit that threshold. So add 6 months worth of Model 3 manufacturing in addition to that 73k.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

garsh said:


> But remember, the full credit should still apply for a little under 6 months after we hit that threshold. So add 6 months worth of Model 3 manufacturing in addition to that 73k.


I agree but would change that to "as much as a little under 6 months." The point I was trying to make is that "as much as 6 months after" will likely start in Q4/2017 and run through the end of Q1/2018. In fact it is not 73K TM3 as most reservationists might believe. It might be more like 50K TM3 after you subtract out MS/X sales and TM3 sales to employees, family, friends, press, and MS/X owners.* IF* that is true, the bulk of the cars delivered in 2018 will not be eligible for the full $7500 tax credit.

So going back to my premise in the original post, I think that getting a $35K stripped down TM3 and eligible for the full $7500 tax credit become increasing small - possible for sure but more like living in the right place and reserving at the right time.. I think it is more likely that you will be able to have a $35K car delivered that is eligible for the 50% or 25% tax credit is pretty good.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Vive la France!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878961379880968193


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Reporting for objectivity... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879731392837451776


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Total EU EV sales up 50% year on year; a strong 2017, YTD! Imagine when Model ≡ starts to hit our shores next year... it should go straight to the top, ahead of the Renault Zoe and the Leaf! 

Interesting x-regional chart showing the very similar patterns in monthly sales evolution between EU and US EV sales, with the former constantly on top up to now. This may also change as of 2H17... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881241581055029248


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

How about 1 million for T≡SLA, that does not sound overly ambitious, right? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881604005792796672


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> How about 1 million for T≡SLA, that does not sound overly ambitious, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881604005792796672


In 7+ years, I would think 1M would be low, assuming they get a factory up and going in the next two years, that leaves them five years at 200,000/year. Seems right around a Tesla minimum


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> In 7+ years, I would think 1M would be low, assuming they get a factory up and going in the next two years, that leaves them five years at 200,000/year. Seems right around a Tesla minimum


I was attempting to be conservative in the current buoyant mood!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

21 months of consecutive growth for US EV sales, great news on the 241st Birthday! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882315619907108865


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done, UK... on the way to being Fully Charged... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883053429484118016


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Take that, Goldman Sachs! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883065641401503746


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Highlights for this who don't read French (or don't know how to use Google Translator...)

BEV sales in Norway has largest market position (M.P.)for the first time (~28%), vs. diesel (24%) & gasoline (23%)
Model X in top 3!
Total BEV + PHEV: > 50% M.P.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883597362110836736


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

We seem to be on a roll with EV sales worldwide... and we have not even seen the impact of Model ≡ deliveries... Imagine what 2018 is gonna look like!! :tokyotower::rocket::fireworks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884080616911851522


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

20%? In three years..? Not so bad, Nissan... (probably aided by Renault and its Zoe since this is Europe)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885228080608018437


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And another June record, now in Germany!! Germany, ausgezeichnet!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885892172976934912


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> And another June record, now in Germany!! Germany, ausgezeichnet!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885892172976934912


Gesundheit.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

What a fantastic June, E V E R Y W H E R E !!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886315057277173760


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazing new numbers out of :unitedstates:, courtesy of Evannex!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895798016094941184
And imagine what's its going to be in 2018!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Stolz auf Deutschland :germany: (proud of Germany)!! And to think this is the country of BMW, Daimler & Audi...!

And Model 3 will only boost that further!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896356235632672770


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fantastic news from Norway!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904813662183055361


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Waiting, through the end of the year and into 2018, for a formidable S-curve... or should we call it a ≡-curve?! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905101357744619520


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Waiting, through the end of the year and into 2018, for a formidable S-curve... or should we call it a ≡-curve?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905101357744619520


Ha ha. The M ≡ is so low on the list of cars sold this year right now…


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> Ha ha. The M ≡ is so low on the list of cars sold this year right now…


Yeah, @Kizzy , yet isn't it just something it's even there at all?!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Now, _that_ is the kinda statistic I _*really*_ look forward to!! Thanks, @teslaliving !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906235965664002050


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Latest UK EV statistics (2Q17 sales), as many S & X combined than the Leaf... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908684272751570944


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Chinese EV sales continue on their strong progression... can't wait to hear about T≡SLA plans for establishing a manufacturing footprint there! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910595543457501185


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Chinese EV sales continue on their strong progression... can't wait to hear about T≡SLA plans for establishing a manufacturing footprint there!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910595543457501185


And then I bump into this...  Thank you, Twitter! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910568361330749440


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's a Chinese night!!!  T≡SLA already in noticeable position...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910532390384230400


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> It's a Chinese night!!!  T≡SLA already in noticeable position...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910532390384230400


 The chart shows 'market share'. Hopefully this by is by value rather than number. Many of the Chinese EVs are little more than enclosed tricycles - in fact some use handlebars rather than a steering wheel to steer and cost around $8,000 so rankings could be affected significantly depending on which metric is used.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Good September EV sales in the US, with T≡SLA leading the pack with strong S/X deliveries... brace for 2018 further on the S-curved ramp-up!! 

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/1...hen-it-comes-to-selling-evs-to-america/?amp=1


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Norway shows THEway!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917012904003670017


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Americans bought more EV's during September than any other month so far this year, and Tesla leads the pack!

Sources: You can find the full monthly sales report and scorecard at InsideEvs and a summary at Green Car Reports. 









Model 3 deliveries are also listed below. Though Tesla built 60 of the Model 3 in Q3, they originally estimated 1,630.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> Americans bought more EV's during September than any other month so far this year, and Tesla leads the pack!
> 
> Sources: You can find the full monthly sales report and scorecard at InsideEvs and a summary at Green Car Reports.
> 
> ...


In a few short months it will be Model 3 and then everything else...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Looking at French EV September registrations, Model S takes #5 spot, though, going out on a limb, if we would lump S and X together, they'd be in the top 3 in what still seem to be rather low figures for country of 66 million people...  Model 3 will rock that!! :sunrise::france::sunrise:

http://www.automobile-propre.com/vehicules-electriques-hybrides-immatriculations-de-septembre-2017/


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

*The OCTOBER EV plug-in sales report is in!*

You can find the full monthly sales report, summary, and scorecard at InsideEVs!

Earlier this week Tesla confirmed a change in production targets for Model 3, for the first time, and InsideEVs notes that this pushes Q4 goals to Q1 of 2018.

_



Based on what we know now, we currently expect to achieve a production rate of 5,000 Model 3 vehicles per week by late Q1 2018…With respect to the timing for producing 10,000 units per week, it has always been our intention to implement that capacity addition after we have achieved a 5,000 per week run rate.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

For the stat-lovers....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927582617637150720


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

That curve looks like it's flattening a little for Model 3. :-(


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I just looove to report good EV statistics... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939859190180401152


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Und jetzt... Deutschland! Bravo Germany!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942076761965256704


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Full year US EV sales for your reference... hot from the 'press'! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949000670736277505


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

2017 French sales statistics: pour nos amis français ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952879835315138561


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

European EV sales for December 2017: two T≡SLA in the top 3, each individually therefore selling more than the i3, and the top spot still held by the Renault Zoe, obviously boosted by the somewhat improved range performance... 

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/01/2...-zoe-coasts-1-2017-europe-electric-car-sales/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting perspective on US EV sales based on January with estimates for T≡SLA... as well where this is headed for the rest of the year...
The ICE makers are melting...

Big Auto, We Have A Problem - US Electric Car Sales Report

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/02/04/big-auto-problem-us-electric-car-sales-report/


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

By the way, even with all of the delays and the slow production ramp, the Model 3 captured 15% of the overall plug-in sales and was #1 in the month of January. Not bad considering all of the issues they've had. Imagine how they will do once they've made it through production hell.  See here.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Go Canucks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962022137295876096


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's almost mid-February and we finally get access to final 2017 China EV sales figures...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963458155945619456


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And of course I would be remiss if I did not provide latest statistics from my (very soon to be home country), :france:!!
+15% BEV sales - wait until 2019 with the arrival of Model 3!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963156348077772800


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And imagine in 2019... :rainbow:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966417718747549699


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Howdy Europeans!

Very interesting graph showing the evolution of EV sales across EU countries for last 4 years.

Norway still leads top 3 with France and Germany, where the market simply doubled in 2017!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967036870260600833


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Unlikely to stay at that level in 2018... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967459822986776576


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thought a few here would like it if I share yet another S-curve: the evolution of Canadian EV sales (BEV: +92% in 2017...!). Kudo to the red Maple Leaf country up north!! 

(Ok. Northwest for me... )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967505061780885505


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

January sales in France... a bit of a dip for BEV... the market just CW4M≡* !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968202625521942528
* = can't wait for Model 3


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost 2,500 Model 3 delivered in the US in February! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969681644339843072


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Almost 2,500 Model 3 delivered in the US in February!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969681644339843072


So that's an average of 625 pr week, that is way short of the 1,000 per week that I believe most of us here were expecting. Tesla Guidance suggested it would get to 2,500 per week by the end of march they have a very very big ramp up ahead of them in the next three weeks if they intend to make good on that guidence!


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Breaking news, cleantechnica reports Sales of Model 3 exceed any other EV and more than Double Chevy Bolt, https://cleantechnica.com/2018/03/0...e-production-woes-electric-car-sales-dim-usa/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

If this reported significant drop in YTD T≡SLA European sales was not reported by one of the few most die-hard SA naysayers, Anton Wahlman, I might have felt more bothered by it....

Now, these may be factual decreases, yet it's the _spin on the numbers_, with implication this may have been the main drive for Jon McNeill's and Eric Branderiz's recent departures, which has me raise my eyebrows most.

Let's hope there is a very strong Model 3 March month in any case! 

Tesla's Sales Collapse In Europe: Down 63% This Quarter

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4155182-teslas-sales-collapse-europe-63-percent-quarter


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Seems like inspiration often originates in the West... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975446710565531648


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Strong EV market growth in Europe in February, with small BEVs in the top 3, growing new Leaf sales... and Model S at 1000 units YTD (which does not feel like much.... yet at its price... what to say?)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980520203388964866


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok, so this is biiiig: T≡SLA places it's three car models in the top 5 for EV car sales in the US during last month, incl. 3,800 Model 3s, solidly taking the number 1 position!! Woohoo! Not likely to be removed from that spot any time soon!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981925620509806592


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Good news from Deutschland!

Germany Sets Plug-In Electric Car Sales Record In March
https://insideevs.com/germany-sets-plug-in-electric-car-sales-record-in-march/


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

The InsideEV's sales scorecard is out! They recently changed to a quarterly update and just finished updating the report this week.

*According to InsideEV's, July marked the 34th month of consecutive year-over-year monthly sales gains for plug-in vehicles.*

They estimated a total of 29,514 plug-in electric vehicles were sold in July, and based on automakers' sales reports and InsideEV's estimates, 153,666 plug-in cars have been delivered through the end of July 2018.

Check out the full report and see the chart snapshot (pictured below), *in its entirety, here. *


















*Cool takeaways: 
The Tesla Model 3 takes the number 1 spot with 14,250 estimated deliveries. * It has been in the top spot for the last 7 months and has 38,082 sold so far this year. The model 3 accounted for almost half of all EV sales in the U.S. during July!

*Read the InsideEV's summary for Tesla and others at this link.*


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

August Sales! *See the chart in full on InsideEV*

From InsideEV's:
_The Tesla Model 3 topped our chart by a landslide, with 17,800 estimated deliveries. This makes it eight months in a row that the Model 3 has been the U.S. EV sales leader. At 55,882 estimated sales so far this year, it is so far beyond all other models there's just no comparison. It also accounts for nearly half of all EV sales in the U.S. for August and more than one-quarter of all EV sales for the year to date.

If you include the Model S and Model X (3rd and 4th on the year, respectively), Tesla delivered an estimated 23,175 vehicles last month, which accounts for about two-thirds of all EVs sold in the U.S. in August. For the year as a whole, Tesla has sold a whopping 84,127 vehicles in the U.S. out of a total of some ~190,000 overall EV sales to date, based on our estimates. Soon, the automaker should be accounting for over half of all electric vehicles sold in the U.S. for 2018
_​_







_
_

_​


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow! The appearance of the Model 3 looks like it might be having a positive synergistic effect on sales of Models S & X! This is incredibly good news for Tesla because most people assumed Model 3 sales would eat into S &X sales a bit.

Q3 is going to be a blow-out qtr. with not only stronger than anticipated sales numbers but, more importantly, much higher Model 3 average selling prices! If Tesla didn't have to compromise Model S & X margins much to achieve that growth, revenues will be positively blow-out. Earnings, harder to guess, depending upon how much this incredible production cost them.


----------

